# Started Clomid but no follicle scan



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi,

I hope you can help.  I have just started clomid and phoned my clinic for a follicle scan.  Due to some miscommunication,  there is no-one there to do it!!. Should I take precautions and just forget about this month?.  I am really disappointed as it has been a long haul just to get here    I am am on clomid due to DH low sperm count.  I usually ov on my own.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Maybe,

I'm not a nurse or expert. 

What cycle day are you on? Have you started the clomid? Are you under NHS care?

We usually call on day 1 of cycle to book for scans either a straight clomid cycle or IUI with clomid. Can they not fit even one scan in? I'd get a bit strong on phone and insist they see you, ask politely but firmly if there is no way they can fit you in as this is really importnat to you etc etc.

If they cannot fit you in at all you have a few options:
if taken clomid - carry on and hope all is ok have BMS when O (not really advisable), or , do no BMS as you may have lots of follicles and hence lots of bubs (!) ie abandon cycle, which would surely be most advisable!.
If not taken clomid - then if no avail with calling back for a scan, look into paying for one privately elsewhere, can an alternative hospital scan you just this once (?), wait until next month and ensure they promise all will be on track next month!

I'm sorry you are suffering this level of service. It happens but is so cruel when you get your hopes up so much.

LOL and good luck, Charlie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I took clomid for 6mths even though I ovulate naturally every month, no problem...took it to boost to basically get more eggs (partners  are good). We are going private & I only had scans for the first 3 mths...I released 2 or 3 eggs every cycle & we carried on with BMS as usual, even on the months I didn't have scans.

There are lots of women who have no follicle tracking scans whilst on clomid, it is down to the hospital procedures and the way the individual consultant works.

Personally I would just carry on as normal with lots of BMS & perhaps if sadly no BFP this cycle then ask your consultant for a follicle tracking scan and progesterone blood test for next month.

If you visit the clomid board you'll see quite a few of the ladies on there are having no monitoring on clomid...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,34.0.html][url]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,34.0.html

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for replying.  I started clomid on 2feb , day 2 of cycle finished day 6.  I tried to call my NHS clinic when I started but only got their answer phone.  I spoke to someone on day 7 of my cycle when they said that both docs were on holiday and there had been a miscommunication of when I should start.  I got my clomid prescription 1st week in Jan,  but they said they didn't mean me to start till March!!.

I guess I should abandon this cycle just to be on the safe side.


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Natasha,  
I have just read your reply .  I will discuss with DH.  In my heart I just want to go for it.  

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Maybe

I'm on clomid too (clomid + met to be exact) and for the last 2 months I haven't had any scans (despite having them on my first three cycles of clomid) my consultant said he was happy I was ov'ing and not producing too many follicles and so I didn't bother (especially since my insurance company weren't paying for any more and they're £200 a pop!)

hope that helps - and good luck

S

xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Maybe
Did they start you on 50mg, if it is a low dose i would just have plenty of BMS!! I have onlt been offered one scan, this first month but 50mg has not worked for me.  I would just get on with it.  However I am incredibly inpatient!!!
Good luck
Strawbs xxxx


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

HI

When I was on clomid I was given the prescription and told "we will see you in 4 months". I asked if I needed to come in or anything and they said no!  I was put on 100 mg straight away.  THen when I went to my appt 4 months later they were like, "why weren't you scanned!!!" I thought how should I know, I was just following orders!

I was in awful pain on clomid when I o'd so there was no chance of bms!!!

I really hope things work for you   

I would try to get a scan if I was you but see how you feel if you can't get one done.

Hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I have taken clomid in different doses several times (at least 9) over the past 3 years and never once did I get a scan and never once did I ovulate either.  They just asked me to come in for a day 21 blood test to show whether I had o'd or not.

Sam


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Update.

I called today on the off chance I could speak to consultant.  He said come in for a scan today.

I have just been . Only  1 follie 12mm long on cd13.  I am going back on friday for another scan, but it looks like I'll be climbing the clomid ladder. I know i shouldn't have got to excited but you do get carrried away when you read about 1st month success.

I'll be back friday to say what happened , on the clomid thread.  Till then I will be positive


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi maybe,Sorry about your scan result, this has just happened to me and it is so disappointing.  I went for blood tests on mon and they came back progeterone 1.6 so even more disappointing.  Just ask your consul to up the dose and they will!  Good luck for your next cycle
strawbs xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I would carry on and get on with the BMS. I am on my 2nd cycle of clomid, ovulate very sporadically   The first month i had a scan, but now i am on my own, not even having any BT to check actually ovulated. My first scan did show 2 good follies though, so think they assume the pattern will remain the same on the same dose (50mg).

Maybe you could ask or a scan or even BT for next month, if no BFP!! Good luck.  jo x


----------

